
Announcing Updates to Google’s Internet of Things Platform - jsingleton
https://developers.googleblog.com/2016/12/announcing-googles-new-internet-of-things-platform-with-weave-and-android-things.html
======
ocdtrekkie
If I'm reading this right, Google is pushing full Android as an option for
IoT, alongside Brillo, which means the full security nightmare of the Android
mobile situation on IoT devices. And from the looks of it, Google's going to
leave it on OEMs, at least to some degree, to decide when and how to patch.

------
aceisnotmycard
It's kinda weird to see Activity class (and all its callbacks) on the device
without screen.

